# Entrance TEST (MCAT-Punjab) ? 2013 for Admission to Public and Private Medical Colleges of the Punjab



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

[h=1]ENTRANCE TEST ? 2013
For Admission to Public and Private 
Medical / Dental Institutions of the Punjab[/h]The University of Health Sciences (UHS) Lahore invites applications for the admission to MBBS / BDS programme at the following public sector medical and dental colleges/institutes (in alphabetical order) of the Punjab, for the Session 2013-14: 
Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore 
Ameer-ud-Din Medical College, Lahore
de'Montmorency College of Dentistry, Lahore 
Dental Section Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad 
D.G. Khan Medical College, Dera Ghazi Khan 
Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore 
Gujranwala Medical College, Gujranwala 
Khawaja Muhammad Safdar College, Sialkot 
King Edward Medical University, Lahore 
Nawaz Sharif Medical College, University of Gujrat 
Nishtar Institute of Dentistry, Multan 
Nishtar Medical College, Multan 
Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad 
Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur 
Rawalpindi Medical College, Rawalpindi 
Sahiwal Medical College, Sahiwal 
Sargodha Medical College, University of Sargodha
Services Institute of Medical Sciences, Lahore 
Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan Medical & Dental College, Lahore 
Sheikh Zayed Medical College, Rahim Yar Khan.​
[h=3]ENTRANCE TEST[/h]
UHS shall conduct an Entrance Test, on behalf of the Government of the Punjab, for admission to MBBS/BDS programme on Sunday, 22nd September, 2013. The test shall start at 09:00 A.M. sharp. It will be simultaneously arranged in the following cities:
Southern PunjabCentral PunjabNorthern PunjabBahawalpur , Multan, Rahim Yar Khan and D.G. Khan.Lahore, Faisalabad, Sahiwal, Gujrat, Gujranwala and Sargodha.Rawalpindi and Hassan Abdal.

As per the Regulations of Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PMDC), it is *mandatory* for a candidate desirous of admission to any *public or private* medical / dental college of the province, to appear in the said test.

The candidates having domicile of any district of Punjab, Federal Capital Area (Islamabad), Gilgit-Baltistan and Dual National Pakistanis/Foreign Nationals can appear in the test.

Required qualifications for the appearance in the test is Intermediate Science (HSSC/FSc) Pre-Medical Group or equivalent examination with at-least 60 per cent (660/1100) unadjusted marks. However, those awaiting result can appear in the test on provision of a ?Hope Certificate? issued by the Head of their institution (Sample available on www.uhs.edu.pk ).
The test shall consist of a single question paper containing 220 multiple choice questions of total 1100 marks, divided into four sections:
Physics (44 MCQs)
Chemistry (58 MCQs)
English (General) (30 MCQs)
Biology (88 MCQs)





The duration of the test shall be 150 minutes (2? hours). There shall be Negative Marking in the test. For each correct answer five (05) marks will be awarded whereas one (01) mark shall be deducted from the total score on each wrong answer. The answers are to be marked on special Response Forms with blue ball point pen only. The syllabus of Entrance Test is available on www.uhs.edu.pk.

The Entrance Test Kit containing the Information Booklet, Application Form and Admittance Cards will be available as per given schedule at UHS Lahore and all public sector Medical Colleges of the Punjab, on payment of Rs.500/- in cash.

The candidate will have to submit the duly filled application forms by hand alongwith all required documents as given in the Information Booklet, at the same centre from where he/she received the kit as per the given schedule.

The candidates will collect their Admittance Cards from the same centre on specified date.


[h=2]ORIENTATION SEMINARS[/h]University of Health Sciences (UHS) Lahore will also arrange Orientation Seminars for students who are going to appear in the Entrance Test. Entry is free for all and parents are especially encouraged to attend the seminar. The schedule of these seminars is as follows:
CityVenueDateTimeLahoreAuditorium of Allama Iqbal 
Medical College, Lahore15[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1310:00 AMFaisalabadAuditorium of Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad15[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1310:00 AMRahim Yar KhanAuditorium of Sheikh Zayed Public School, Rahim Yar Khan15[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1310:00 AMGujranwalaRoxy Theatre, G.T.Road, Gujranwala15[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1310:00 AMRawalpindiAuditorium Rawalpindi Medical College, Rawalpindi16[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1310:00 AMBahawalpurAuditorium of Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur16[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1310:00 AMSahiwalGovt. Postgraduate College (Boys), Sahiwal16[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1310:00 AMMultanAuditorium of Nishtar Medical College, Multan17[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1310:00 AMGujratAuditorium of University of Gujrat17[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1310:00 AMDera Ghazi KhanExamination Halls, BISE, D.G.Khan18[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1310:00 AMSargodhaAuditorium of University of Sargodha18[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 1310:00 AM



[h=3]ADMISSION PROCESS[/h]
After the declaration of official result of the Entrance Test, the admission process for public sector medical and dental colleges will start.
All those candidates having domicile of Punjab or Federal Capital Area (Islamabad) who will score *80 per cent or above aggregate marks* (excluding Hifz-e-Quran marks) as per PMDC formula, shall be eligible to apply for admission on Open Merit basis in Public Sector Medical / Dental Colleges of the Punjab.
As per PMDC Regulation, the aggregate marks will be calculated by adding the marks of a candidate as follows: 
Matriculation or equivalent ?? 10% 
HSSC / FSc or equivalent ??	40% 
UHS Entrance Test 2013	??	50%​The formula for calculation of aggregate score is available on UHS website www.uhs.edu.pk.

The aforementioned condition is not applicable to candidates seeking admission against any category of reserved seats (Disabled Students, Under-Developed Districts, Cholistan) who can apply if they fulfill basic eligibility criteria as laid down in the Prospectus and also available on UHS websitewww.uhs.edu.pk.

There are 09 seats available on Reciprocal basis for Punjab domiciled candidates in the medical colleges of Balochistan, KPK and Azad Jammu & Kashmir. Candidates applying against open merit seats can exercise their option for these seats as well. No separate application will be invited for these seats.

*The Admission Kit, containing Prospectus and Admission Form will be available, free of cost, at UHS Lahore, Rawalpindi Medical College Rawalpindi and Nishtar Medical College Multan, as per given schedule. The candidates will have to provide the attested copies of their SSC/FSc and Entrance Test result cards and domicile certificate to get the Admission Kit.*

Duly filled Admission Form, complete in all respect, can be submitted, only by hand, at the same centre from where the Admission Kit was received as per given schedule.

Candidates will give their preference for medical and dental colleges in one single Admission Form which once given shall be final and cannot be changed subsequently. An applicant shall not be considered for a college he/she has not named in his/her order of preference. One candidate can only submit one form. There is no need to submit separate forms for MBBS and BDS.

Muslim Hafiz-e-Quran will be awarded 20 marks provided that he/she passes the Hifiz-e-Quran Test conducted by the University. To appear in that test, those Huffaz-e-Quran who have an aggregate score of 80% or above marks, will have to get themselves registered for the test at the University as per given schedule. They must bring the original and attested copies of their Matriculation, FSc / HSSC, Entrance Test 2013 result cards, Hifiz-e-Quran Certificate issued by a registered madrassa and Entrance Test Admittance Card at the time of registration and Hifiz-e-Quran Test.

[h=2]ADMISSION SCHEDULE[/h]

(i)
Availability of Entrance Test Kits
20[SUP]th[/SUP] August to 30[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 2013 (Excluding Sunday) from 09:00 A.M to 02:00 P.M.
(ii)
Submission of Entrance Test Application Forms
20[SUP]th[/SUP] August to 30[SUP]th[/SUP] August, 2013 (Excluding Sunday) from 09:00 A.M to 02:00 P.M.
(iii)
Issuance of Admittance Cards
2[SUP]nd[/SUP] September to 7[SUP]th[/SUP] September, 2013, 09:00 A.M. to 02:00 P.M.
(iv)
Entrance Test
Sunday, 22[SUP]nd[/SUP] September, 2013
(v)
Registration for Hifiz-e-Quran Test
3[SUP]rd[/SUP] October to 5[SUP]th[/SUP] October, 2013 09:00 A.M. to 02:00 P.M. at UHS Lahore only.
(vi)
Hifiz-e-Quran Test
7[SUP]th[/SUP] October to 12[SUP]th[/SUP] October, 2013 at UHS Lahore only.
(vii)
Availability of Admission Kits
21[SUP]st[/SUP] October to 26[SUP]th[/SUP] October, 2013, 09:00 A.M. to 02:00 P.M.
(viii)
Submission of Admission Forms (Open Merit, under-developed, Disabled, Cholistan)
21[SUP]st[/SUP] October to 26[SUP]th[/SUP] October, 2013 09:00 A.M. to 02:00 P.M.
(ix)
Medical Board of Disabled Candidate
4[SUP]th[/SUP] November to 7[SUP]th[/SUP] November, 2013
(x)
First Selection List (MBBS)
16[SUP]th[/SUP] November, 2013
(xi)
Commencement of classes in medical colleges
2[SUP]nd[/SUP] December, 2013
(xii)
First Selection List (BDS)
24[SUP]th[/SUP] December, 2013
(xiii)
Commencement of BDS classes
15[SUP]th[/SUP] January, 2014


[h=2]IMPORTANT[/h]

*No candidate shall be allowed to sit the Entrance Test without a valid Admittance Card issued by the University. Candidates who fail to collect their Admittance Cards on specified date shall have their candidature revoked.*
*No other document (e.g., Birth Certificate, B-Form, etc.) shall be acceptable in lieu of the domicile certificate of the candidate. Any candidate found to have domicile of more than one place shall be disqualified.*
*The candidates must reach their respective centres at-least one hour before the commencement of the Entrance Test on 22nd September, 2013. The centres will be sealed / closed at 08:15 A.M. sharp.*
*Any candidate found to have submitted forged certificates or fake document at any stage of admission shall be permanently debarred from admission to any medical/dental college.*
*Forms once submitted shall not be returned. Incomplete and unsigned forms will be rejected.*
*Applications / Forms received through post shall not be entertained. No Application / Form shall be entertained after due date for submission.*
*Candidates having foreign qualifications such as A/O Level etc., shall have to provide the Equivalence Certificate issued by IBCC.*
 
*CHAIRMAN ADMISSION BOARD
MEDICAL AND DENTAL INSTITUTIONS OF THE PUNJAB 
Ph: 042-99231304-9, UAN: 111-3333-66, Fax: 042-99230870 
UHS Website : ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..*


----------



## aaisha (Feb 8, 2013)

how can disabled students apply for their seats??are they going to apply too along with those who have got 80 % and above aggregate ??


----------

